# Garcon Point/TripleTail and a few Specks



## Fishbound2020 (Apr 8, 2018)

A good morning with a few specks and a tripletail on a spinner bait. Water is clear and fish hit on the rising tide.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Got any pics of the triple tail? I've always had pretty good luck fishing out there I need to give it another shot. Was the tripletail hanging around that weird structure out there?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's your 1st post so Welcome Aboard!!! Gonna snap some pics, you should know most folks are visual and crave em!!! Triple tail at Garcon is treat, CONGRATS!


----------



## Fishbound2020 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep...around structure.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome catch was the triple tail on top on structure ?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Please disregard.
There are no Tripletail in escambia bay, Blackwater bay or anywhere near the Garçon Point Bridge. New poster 
Doesn’t know any better

Move along please.......
Forgot to add....
If you do catch one, release it as quickly as possible. 
It will stink up your boat and is not fit to eat..
These are prehistoric fish and need to be preserved.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

And there are none at the 3 mile bridge...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> Please disregard.
> There are no Tripletail in escambia bay, Blackwater bay or anywhere near the Garçon Point Bridge. New poster
> Doesn’t know any better
> 
> Move along please.......


There is no structure near Garcon Point.


----------



## rgood (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome catch. Congratulations


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm confused? Was the tripletail landed at Garcon? I know there is plenty of saltwater and structure there. 

Also, if the angler was using a banjo minnow he could have caught any saltwater species in any body of water.


----------



## Fishbound2020 (Apr 8, 2018)

*Kindly help me understand*

What kind of fish is in the picture?


----------



## Fishbound2020 (Apr 8, 2018)

*Kindly Help me understand*



2RC's II said:


> There is no structure near Garcon Point.


What kind of fish is in the picture?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*Tripletail*



reely blessed said:


> I'm confused? Some of us like to tease with folks on the forum.
> 
> Was the tripletail landed at Garcon? The original post claimed that it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

We think you may have your channel markers crossed. Ain't nothing like what you describe in that area. And that fish in the pic is a bass, I see the spinner-bait.
Welcome to the forum though, and good job on that green trout.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The googans are confused.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That bream was caught in mobile bay. Garcon has been terrible. Very muddy water and a bunch of sharks. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbound2020 (Apr 8, 2018)

I recognize I am new to this forum and relatively new to onshore fishing. BUT, here are the facts. My son caught the fish in the picture about 10 am on Saturday. We put in at Garcon Point and fished from the Garcon Point bridge to Indian Bayou. We traveled across the bay to the experimental oyster cages, (structure). This is where my son caught the fish in the picture. We weren't sure what it was and used the FWC app to identify the fish. We certainly could be mistaken. The markings were not like a black grouper. It best matched the triple tail. This is my last response to this note. The most important thing to celebrate I had a great time fishing with my son. Also, you might want to read this: https://www.pnj.com/story/sports/ou...ns-place-sheepshead-and-tripletail/578956002/


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Fishbound2020 said:


> I recognize I am new to this forum and relatively new to onshore fishing. BUT, here are the facts. My son caught the fish in the picture about 10 am on Saturday. We put in at Garcon Point and fished from the Garcon Point bridge to Indian Bayou. We traveled across the bay to the experimental oyster cages, (structure). This is where my son caught the fish in the picture. We weren't sure what it was and used the FWC app to identify the fish. We certainly could be mistaken. The markings were not like a black grouper. It best matched the triple tail. This is my last response to this note. The most important thing to celebrate I had a great time fishing with my son. Also, you might want to read this: http://www.pnj.com/story/sports/out...s-place- sheepshead-and-tripletail/578956002/


Thank you for the clarification Fishbound2020. You have an awesome post that grabbed much attention. I have lived in Gulf Breeze for 50 years and never seen or heard of a triple tail caught in the bay(personally). So amazing catch and eats!! Next time I fish Garcon area I will look to find that structure your mentioned. Thanks again for info and report. Please keep those posts coming.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

That's definitely a triple tail. delicious fish I had no idea they were around there. Did yall sight cast it?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Most of the comments about the structure, tripletail and such were all in jest. We just don't want the secret out.&#55357;&#56882; Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We all love to see pictures of fish. Sometimes there are a few that we just don't post. Secrets keep you in the fish. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It’s all in good fun. Sorry if I derailed. Really nice catch. 
We have caught a few of those tasty suckers lately as well. Ya just have to know where to look for them. 
One of my favorite fish to catch and to eat. 
Next time post a pic and keep your locations secret. 
Tell em you caught it in Hurricane lake. :thumbsup:
Thanks for the post and especially the pics.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Deleted....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw you in bear lake catching those. Good job


Boardfeet said:


> kinda like this


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh and welcome to the forum. 
Don’t take things too personally. 
Great bunch a guys on here.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

always amazes me when some folks completely miss the sarcasm. 
Nice Tripletail! 
I have yet to catch one although I certainly have done my share of lookin for them


----------

